# Gallon Jugs



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The only problem I see is that it will turn to sugar eventually. How will you get it out?


----------



## Rob_Donna (Jun 1, 2003)

I guess my key thought was temporary... Hopefully it won't granulate in the next 3-4 months. As long as it won't harm the flavor or quality, I'll give it a shot

Thanks for the reply

rob


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Famous last words "hopefully it won't granulate"....
I have had 1800 lbs granulate in a tank....it's a bummer.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Rob,
I supose you would recycle those jugs anyway, so if the honey does granulate, I guess you could just cut open the jug over a container to catch the honey. Then recycle the plastic.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I certainly wasn't saying it won't work, but anytime I'm thinking about honey storage, I'm thinking what I'm going to do WHEN it granulates. (not if).









That can happen quite quickly or it can take a couple of years depending on the nectar source, the moisture content, the temperature etc.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Rob,
Since I recalled that you had asked about "temporary storage", I guess I should have specified "so if the honey does granulate 'before you remove it from your temporary storage', I guess you could just cut open the jug over a container to catch the honey."


----------



## Doug-TN (May 8, 2004)

I often need gallon jugs for trying a new wine recipe when I get some fruit. I dont really like to use plastic so I go to the recycling facility down the road and load the back of my pick up with 1 gallon glass wine bottles that people have thrown away. I use rubber stoppers with a hole in the top for an air lock...I guess you could use a regular rubber stopper or just take placstic wrap and put a rubber band around the top. I dont know if you have a facility like that around, but its free glass jugs around here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

what do most of you use to store honey so that it can be liquified by heating? Gallon glass jars? Can you buy them bigger than quart size? (eg canning jars)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I usually keep it in five gallon buckets until I bottle it. I usually bottle it just before I send it off. If it crystalizes I can fill the bathtub with hot water and set the buckets in there to liquify. It takes a while. If I'm just going to feed it to the bees I can leave it crystalized or use a bucket heater (strap that goes on the outside).


----------

